# Requirments for working in Canada



## mike_578 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everybody, 

I have a question about the requirements that are needed to get a job in Canada. I'm a fresh graduate, I have a Bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering. Do I have to take extra exams to make my degree accredited in Canada? And if yes, can you tell me what these exams are and how to apply for them?

Thanks


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you looked here Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada , it seems to have the answers to most questions, if it hasn't then I am sure there is info on there that can point you in the right direction.


----------



## jennifer_sita (Jul 22, 2010)

You should check Foreign Qualifications Assessment - CCTT and CICIC::Information for foreign-trained mechanical engineering technologists and technicians > Professions.


----------



## mike_578 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, I appreciate it.


----------

